# Taurus Mod 942 SS .22 Magnum - Questions



## JohnnyFlake

I haven't owned a .22 handgun for a long time now and I am considering buying one for plinking when I go for walks in the desert. Years ago, I had a S&W but I'm not sure of the model number now. I think is was a model 64 blue steel but that's just a guess. Anyway, the only S&W I can find are all alloy now days, so I'm looking hard at the Taurus Model 941 - 8 shot .22 mag in SS with a 4" barrel. I have found a few articles and they all speak highly about it's qualities. 

Is there anyone out on this forum that owns one or has experience with one. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Helios

My dad just bought one the other day (941SSUL 2") and it seems to be a "good" gun except that the trigger pull is extremely heavy. Some models have an adjustment for that but this one does not and it must be at least 8-10lbs. I think that it has the heaviest trigger that I have ever seen on any pistol. I didn't have a guage with me but it was heavy. Probably needs a gun smith to look at it.


----------



## leroy05

*Taurus 22 mag*

I purchased one for my wife 2" barrel stainless steel. Nice looking gun, to bad she never had a chance to shoot it.

After I purchased it I went to the range anxiously wanting to shoot this thing. I have owned 4 other Taurus guns and have never had a problem whatsoever.

Anyway at the range, I had many problems, cylinder would bind up every 3-4th shot, bullets seemed to be going thru the target sideways??? Trigger pull was terrible in single or double action.

So I sent it back to Taurus explaining what the problem was, they returned it in about 5 weeks with a test target and explained what the problem was, so I went to the range to shoot again.

I could not even fire the first shot, loaded the gun, and could not pull the hammer back, nothing.

At this point I was done with this gun, so I got rid of it.

I have read similar experiences with Taurus, so my opinion is go buy a Ruger single action or a semi auto target pistol from ruger also.

Walther makes a p22 that is lightweight and fun and reliable.

Good luck.


----------



## Toro357

leroy05 said:


> *Taurus 22 mag*
> 
> I purchased one for my wife 2" barrel stainless steel. Nice looking gun, to bad she never had a chance to shoot it.
> 
> After I purchased it I went to the range anxiously wanting to shoot this thing. I have owned 4 other Taurus guns and have never had a problem whatsoever.
> 
> Anyway at the range, I had many problems, cylinder would bind up every 3-4th shot, bullets seemed to be going thru the target sideways??? Trigger pull was terrible in single or double action.
> 
> So I sent it back to Taurus explaining what the problem was, they returned it in about 5 weeks with a test target and explained what the problem was, so I went to the range to shoot again.
> 
> I could not even fire the first shot, loaded the gun, and could not pull the hammer back, nothing.
> 
> At this point I was done with this gun, so I got rid of it.
> 
> I have read similar experiences with Taurus, so my opinion is go buy a Ruger single action or a semi auto target pistol from ruger also.
> 
> Walther makes a p22 that is lightweight and fun and reliable.
> 
> Good luck.


I had the same idea and encountered the same problems! 
We returned the gun to Taurus and are hoping for a shootable, reliable plinker. The reviews for this gun are so positive but the gun we received was no better than a paper weight.


----------



## paratrooper

Taurus quality tends to be hit & miss. There are several threads addressing that issue.

You'd be well advised to read each & every one in it's entirety.


----------



## RK3369

Toro357 said:


> I had the same idea and encountered the same problems!
> We returned the gun to Taurus and are hoping for a shootable, reliable plinker. The reviews for this gun are so positive but the gun we received was no better than a paper weight.


You should really try to find out who writes a review before you believe it. I used to frequent the Taurus Armed website, I think it was called. Anyhow I figured out after a while that it was pretty much supported and operated by Taurus, and had mostly glowing reviews of their products. If anyone posted anything negative, they'd get banned pretty quick. I know, I posted a bitch about lousy Taurus CS and got banned with an hour. Make sure you are reading a legitimate review and not a piece of paid advertising before you believe any of it. Taurus does a lot of that crap.

update, just checked. Taurus Armed is still online. Go over there are read about people having trouble getting their guns returned on warranty claims after a long time in the shop. Lol, if you think you will probably not buy a Taurus. .


----------

